# Huron river steelie



## nate44 (Jan 9, 2012)

caught 2 but this is the biggest 
4 lb test
Fun


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice! What a great looking fish!


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Great looking fish.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I work a couple minutes from the Huron, fish it by the Steel mill once every couple weeks. Nice hitting a big tributary and never seeing another person


----------



## nate44 (Jan 9, 2012)

How have you been doing and what may I ask do you throw at them?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Don't do too well, lucky to catch a fish here n there. Have had one day where I got 5 a season or two ago. Usually float fish eggs or throw a spinner. Not nearly as many fish as the Vermilion and rivers to the East but there are some in there. It's just nice fishing spots with little to no pressure from others


----------

